# Finally got my Halloween Stuff out of Storage!



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

I am SOOO Uber Excited for Halloween Coming! 
I am now jumping out of my Skin for Halloween to get here already! 
Thankfully, when my Parents visit, they might be helping us Decorate for the Big Night! 
Thereafter, to purchase what we Don't have yet! 
I hope to be pulling off the Biggest Yard Haunt I have ever personally done in my life. 
I found some working Lanterns, a Working Record Player, a Patinaed Metal Wind Chime and a Dinner Triangle in my things, including a few other items that will lend to the AtmosFear!
We are working under Threat of an Early Snow this year.
Anyone here know if Snow lends to Spookiness?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good luck on putting together a yard haunt - it's a real blast (and hard work sometimes) and ensures you meet your neighbors (if you haven't already).


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Snow lends to Spookyness..sure! If you find marks in the snow of something being drug a far distance, and blood, well, nothing stands out better in snow than blood !! Yeti attacks, hunting accidents, innocent teens with a car stuck in snow, you can do all kinds of things in that scenario.


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds fun , we almost never get snow here , we're lucky is it is cooler then 70 by Halloween night.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Snow on the tombstones sometimes looks good - I saw one person actually make snow monsters out of the snow instead of snowmen- they used black paint for the eyes and gaping maws - so there were trails of black leaking out of the mouths and eyes - looked good and creepy!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

and blue light reflects great in the snow..


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I tot'd in the snow when I was a wee lad... it was exciting.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I think snow adds a very quiet, mournful look to a cemetery.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Snow? "Haunting in a Winter Wonderland"


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

I spoke to one of my Cousins last night, we have decided that should it actually Snow, but even if it doesn't, to put Light Strands around the edges of the Graves, for that extra Spooky feel.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

_To the tune of let it snow_
OH THE WEATHER OUTSIDE IS FRIGHTFUL _(just the way we'all like it!)_
BUT THE BODIES ON THE FIRE SMELL SO DELIGHTFUL
AND SINCE THE GRAVEYARD HAS AN ERIEE GLOW
LET SWAMP THING GROW, 
LET HIM GROW LET HIM GROW
OH ZOMBIE LIMBS SHOW SIGNS OF DROPPING
AND THE GROUNDBREAKER HEAD'S ARE POPPING
THE JACK O LANTERN LIGHTS ARE TURNED DOWN LOW
LET YOUR INNER MONSTER SHOW,
LET IT SHOW, LET IT SHOW!
THANK YOU HAUNTFORUM!! - YOU'VE BEEN GREAT!! - I'LL BE PLAYING HERE ALL WEEK!!!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

ROFL, SS! That is Hillarious!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Ya know... 'Crow's pic got me thinkin...

I love groundbreakers but the one thing that's almost always missing is the busted-up sod and dirt around the prop to indicate that it actually dug its way up. it's hard to fake on a lawn without messing up the lawn... _but_... 

just piling plenty of snow clumps with some dirt chunks and dead grass around it would give very cool evidence of groundbreaking... and you wouldn't mess up your lawn!

I think snow could make a cemetery scene way cool... but I don't recall it ever snowing that early in the year here. We're in zone 3... 3b actually I think... doubt it'll ever happen around here.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

We are in Zone 9, but we are just South of the highest Peak in the State of NM.
So this is why I say that we may get an early Snow.


----------



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

same here man i bought 3 more foggers taking my fog machine toll to: 7! wewt!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Way Cool, polak!


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Western Canada. Snow is about a 50% chance from one year to the next.

Even without the snow on the ground, I've done groundbreakers with piles of leaves. In the dark it almost looks the same, and cleanup is... well, just a matter of putting off your rake'n'bag for a week.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's something for the Northern Haunters.

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13130


----------

